# Any ideas for a "Space" themed town name? Or Winter names?



## Riyita (Jun 7, 2013)

Any ideas please?

Thanks!


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 7, 2013)

How about, Starburg? Burg is like iceberg(wintery) and stars are in space


----------



## Riyita (Jun 7, 2013)

I like the star part! Not so much with the burg. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Mary (Jun 7, 2013)

Starfall, Coldstar, Blacksky, Darkstar, Darksky, Moon, Moonvale, Moonbow, Moonlake, Moontown, Asteroid, Gravity... That's all I got.


----------



## Cloudkitty (Jun 7, 2013)

Galifrey.


----------



## Bri (Jun 7, 2013)

*Space:* Solaria, Lunaira, Starfall, Starvale, Novaton, Galaxan, Nebulane

*Winter:* Snowfall, Icybreeze, Froston, Iceglen, Snowglen, Iceshire, Icehaven, Iceshore


----------



## AC_Reiko (Jun 7, 2013)

Space: Nova, Nebula, Cosmos, Galactic, Starlit(e), Heavens, Celestial, or a constellation name, such as Orion
Winter: Glacier, Shiver, Snowfall, Wintry, Icecap


----------



## Cam (Jun 7, 2013)

My old street name was called Voyager Drive and the road next to me was called Oddeysey Way. Just off of that was Ulysses Road and Pulsar Road.

So there's some suggestions


----------



## Riyita (Jun 7, 2013)

Any suggestions with BOTH categories COMBINED?


----------



## Mary (Jun 7, 2013)

Cam said:


> My old street name was called Voyager Drive and the road next to me was called Oddeysey Way. Just off of that was Ulysses Road and Pulsar Road.
> 
> So there's some suggestions



Hello, there is an 8-character limit.


----------



## Bri (Jun 7, 2013)

Riyita said:


> Any suggestions with BOTH categories COMBINED?


Hmmm... >_>

Icenova, Icestar, Snowstar?


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 7, 2013)

Snowstar? :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

DAMN YOU BRI ;~;


----------



## Bri (Jun 7, 2013)

Mary said:


> Hello, there is an 8-character limit.


Hello, you can exclude the second word!

Voyager, Oddeysey, Ulysses, Pulsar.


----------



## Riyita (Jun 7, 2013)

I like Snowstar a lot! :O Keep them coming Bri!


----------



## bionic (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm naming mine after Star Wars planets.

How about Hoth?


----------



## Riyita (Jun 7, 2013)

Nah. No Star Wars please.


----------



## Bri (Jun 7, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Snowstar? :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> DAMN YOU BRI ;~;


Sorry! xD

Aurora, Borealis, Icecomet

More space ones: Zenith, Zodiac


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm doing a real space-themed name! Callisto, named after the moon. I was going to do Enceladus, named after Saturn's moon that shoots geysers of liquid water, but that's one letter too long. There's plenty of cool-named moons in the solar system, like Saturn's Pandora or Telesto. You can use one of those.


----------



## The Architect (Jun 7, 2013)

winterfel  

(game of thrones reference)


----------



## Juicebox (Jun 7, 2013)

Maybe Shiver? Shiver Star was a planet on one of the Kirby games, and I always thought it sounded cool. Could be shortened to ShvrStar to make it sound spacey, and it would make it fit.


----------



## Wish (Jun 7, 2013)

I heavily considered Aurora when I made my town.

Aurora/Nova are my favorite

Hoshi ~ star in japanese
Luna
Meteor
Comet
Asteroid
Stardust
Mars
Jupiter
Saturn
Uranus
Neptune
Earth
Planet
Mercury


----------



## Cam (Jun 7, 2013)

Mary said:


> Hello, there is an 8-character limit.



Those are real street named where I live that happen to have a space theme.

You're not going to call a Town 'something' Road. The first parts are all within 8 characters. I thought that was kinda obvious actually.


----------



## Cloudkitty (Jun 7, 2013)

nancytn said:


> winterfel
> 
> (game of thrones reference)



If we got just one more space, I would so name my town "Winterfell."


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jun 7, 2013)

I have a suggestion how about ice nova ?


----------



## DBarbs (Jun 7, 2013)

Here's what I've got.

Snowva/Snova
Plutice (Pronounced Pl-oo-tis)

I really like Starfall, too.


----------



## pocky (Jun 7, 2013)

Leda
Metis
Callisto


----------



## astrogirl93 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm naming my town Ganymede after one of Jupiter's moons. I'm happy to see some fellow space-geeks in this thread are doing something similar haha.

I'm not quite sure about the "wintery" side of things, but as for space a good place to start would be looking at names of moons and asteroids...there's a lot of good ones.


----------



## Torotix (Jun 8, 2013)

Comet?


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Jun 8, 2013)

astrogirl93 said:


> I'm naming my town Ganymede after one of Jupiter's moons. I'm happy to see some fellow space-geeks in this thread are doing something similar haha.
> 
> I'm not quite sure about the "wintery" side of things, but as for space a good place to start would be looking at names of moons and asteroids...there's a lot of good ones.




Heheh, Ganymede. Such a cool name. I still think Enceladus is the coolest but it won't fit... it's fitting for this thread too as it's space AND winter themed. For those of you who don't understand, google Enceladus.


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 8, 2013)

for space how about RM467 idk lol its random and sounds like some space stationish type of thing....and for winter all i can think about is game of thrones winterfell 0.o


----------



## Nami (Jun 8, 2013)

Snowstar? Hahah. Sounds kinda lame, but I tried.


----------



## astrogirl93 (Jun 8, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Heheh, Ganymede. Such a cool name. I still think Enceladus is the coolest but it won't fit... it's fitting for this thread too as it's space AND winter themed. For those of you who don't understand, google Enceladus.



Enceladus would definitely be the best town name haha. The 8 character limit really is too bad. 

Going with the theme we have here of Enceladus, Ganymede, and some others mentioned Callisto...all of those moons are in fact icy moons, therefore I suppose they incorporate space AND winter.  A few other icy moon-names that fit within the character limit: Mimas, Miranda, Europa, Proteus, and Umbriel.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Jun 8, 2013)

astrogirl93 said:


> Enceladus would definitely be the best town name haha. The 8 character limit really is too bad.
> 
> Going with the theme we have here of Enceladus, Ganymede, and some others mentioned Callisto...all of those moons are in fact icy moons, therefore I suppose they incorporate space AND winter.  A few other icy moon-names that fit within the character limit: Mimas, Miranda, Europa, Proteus, and Umbriel.



I'm naming my town Callisto  There's also Telesto, Oberon, Triton, Titan (the most fascinating moon in the solar system!), Proteus, Despina, Halimede, and Psamathe.


----------



## CHR:)S (Jun 8, 2013)

I personally wouldn't recvomend a wintry name because idk that would seem awkward when it's summer ool


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone have any galaxy names that would fit? Andromeda is cool, but it won't fit. Fun fact: Andromeda is speeding toward the Milky Way right now and will collide with it in a few billion years. They will combine to form the Milkomeda galaxy, an elliptical galaxy instead of a barred-spiral (in the Milky Way's case) or a spiral (Andromeda's case) galaxy.

Also, star names? NML Cygni is the largest known star by volume, so Cygni? I don't have many star names memorized by heart.

Yes, I'm a HUGE astronomy/cosmology nerd.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jun 8, 2013)

Uranus


----------



## astrogirl93 (Jun 8, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Anyone have any galaxy names that would fit? Andromeda is cool, but it won't fit. Fun fact: Andromeda is speeding toward the Milky Way right now and will collide with it in a few billion years. They will combine to form the Milkomeda galaxy, an elliptical galaxy instead of a barred-spiral (in the Milky Way's case) or a spiral (Andromeda's case) galaxy.
> 
> Also, star names? NML Cygni is the largest known star by volume, so Cygni? I don't have many star names memorized by heart.
> 
> Yes, I'm a HUGE astronomy/cosmology nerd.



Andromeda was actually first plan for a town name, until I found out that the character limit returned.  I am also a huge astronomy/cosmology nerd...i'm actually an astrophysics major in college and next year will be my second year (well, third year of college, second year as an astrophysics major). I was thinking of famous astronomer/cosmologists who's names could be cool town names...Herschel or Hawking would be awesome...I like town names that can have a cool meaning to me but also reasonably be the name of an actual town. I'm actually considering doing one of those instead of Ganymede now...I better decide soon, i've only got a few hours. 

Sorry for getting kind of off topic on this, I promise this is my last post in the thread.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Jun 8, 2013)

astrogirl93 said:


> Andromeda was actually first plan for a town name, until I found out that the character limit returned.  I am also a huge astronomy/cosmology nerd...i'm actually an astrophysics major in college and next year will be my second year (well, third year of college, second year as an astrophysics major). I was thinking of famous astronomer/cosmologists who's names could be cool town names...Herschel or Hawking would be awesome...I like town names that can have a cool meaning to me but also reasonably be the name of an actual town. I'm actually considering doing one of those instead of Ganymede now...I better decide soon, i've only got a few hours.
> 
> Sorry for getting kind of off topic on this, I promise this is my last post in the thread.



Brian May of Queen is a pretty famous Astrophysicist... one of his song titles?


----------

